# Should I go or not?



## stbxhmaybe (Apr 29, 2010)

As everybody here knows my story, 2 months separated, pretty much wife seems too hurt and discouraged to reconcile. I pretty much have rolled with the punches and let time go by and respecting her wish of time and space. I haven't seen her in 2 months and have just kept in contact with her through email and a couple of phone calls, she still doesn't want to talk about the relationship. Last time she was in town, about a month ago, she said she didn't want to see me, and I agreed and didn't press her. Just let her be.

Now she said that she may want to start talking to a lawyer, and it seems she is inclining for divorce, I still feel that if this is the way she wants to go, we still need closure and talk in person about our relationship. I would like to have a conversation face to face and let her know that I still love her, I still want to save our marriage and that I don't want to divorce. 

I think she doesn't want to see me because she still loves me and seeing me again would influence her decision, I don't see any other reason, either she loves me or hates me and I am sure she doesn't hate. I still do not understand what's so hard about talking personally. Should I just show up on her doorsteps? (let it be said that in these past 2 months I have never pleaded, begged or pressured her for anything) this would be a first time if I show unannounced and I am just doing it because if I ask her if it's ok, I don't know if she would tell me not to.

I feel that now I am ready to talk to her after going to counseling, working on myself for 2 months non-stop and having a clear head. I didn't do it in the past because it would've been out of desperation. 
This would be my last attempt to save our marriage. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## finallyseewhy (May 1, 2010)

Yes, I would go and sooner then later.


----------



## 2Daughters (May 13, 2010)

on the other hand..only you know if you're ready to have such an encounter..(out of sight out of mind) works great till you actually see the person..then you can regress and hit the wall again..IMHO...seems to me you're not ready...but what have you got to lose..she already made up her mind..no sugar coating it.


----------



## BullyKisses (Jun 8, 2010)

Seems you have done all I wish my husband would do. Im new so dont know your story, but I agree you should go now and attempt to talk in person. Because you have kept your distance for so long and done the work on yourself, it seems the time is right. You just need to sort out what you want to say, and how you will handle what she has to say.


----------

